

Half-assed Startup - How to Start your Company and Keep Your Day Job - bfioca
http://www.tonywright.com/2008/half-assed-startup-how-to-start-your-company-and-keep-your-day-job/

======
neilk
Two of the startups acquired by Yahoo in their big Web 2.0-ification wave were
'half-assed' ventures. Upcoming.org was based out of some weekend and late-
night hacks, and the founders never quit their day jobs before being acquired.

del.icio.us was a one-man band for years, and even when the site started
getting major attention, the founder, Joshua Schachter, was working full time
on Wall Street. He says that he found ways to be productive when he had just
15 minutes free. (I recently asked him about that and he said that one of the
techniques that helped was shorter methods, nothing longer than a page. That's
an interesting real-world metric for how readability = value.)

~~~
ghiotion
Huh, is that true? I've found that if I can't sit and devote at least one hour
uninterrupted, I'm totally useless at coding. Perhaps that's a restriction of
the language I'm using (Java) and the overall suckiness of the apps I'm
working on tho.

~~~
brlewis
The bulk of my site was built on 35-minute train rides. I use Scheme. A
functional language does make it easier to pick up where you left off and see
where you were headed with incomplete code.

------
mojuba
Another "how to eat pizza" post. 1. Find a partner to eat pizza. 2. Order
pizza. 3. Open the box with pizza. 4. Start chewing pizza. 5. DON'T watch
Sponge Bob while eating pizza! 6. Leave nothing to your enemies!

~~~
alaskamiller
some people don't know how to eat pizza

~~~
mojuba
Those people would hardly ever get it right then.

~~~
alaskamiller
Unless they keep learning and reading.

------
powerflex
Personally, I like the post. Sometimes would-be entrepreneurs just need to
know if they are going about it the same way others have gone about it to
become successful.

